# can't get my aspire acer notebook to go to the login page and stuff?!



## cutiepie (May 11, 2010)

Okay so yesterday morning I go to start up my laptop as usual...

And this pops up:

```
/dev/adOs1e:partially truncated inode I=167
/dev/adOs1e:UNEXPECTED SOFT UPDATE INCONSISTENCY;RUN FSCK MANUALLY
ufs:/dev/adOs1e(/tmp)
AUTOMATIC FILE SYSTEM CHECK FAILED;Help!
ERROR:ABORTING BOOT(sending SIGTERM to parent)!
May 10 19:29:37 init:/bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally,going to single user mode
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```

I don't know what to do, I'm not computer savvy! I can't get on the internet! And I surely don't know how to work freebsd!
Help! I need help! the COMPUTER asked for help! Isn't that bad?! I can't help the computer!
Can somebody tell what to do or type so I can get on the internet again?


----------



## crsd (May 11, 2010)

Run `# fsck -y`, followed by `# exit`


----------



## cutiepie (May 11, 2010)

*its still not working!*

Okay, so I did exactly what you said.
And now it says, 
	
	



```
May 11 13:17:48 init: can't exec fsck -y for single user: No such file or directory
```


----------



## crsd (May 11, 2010)

Ah, first just press Enter at the _Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:_ prompt, then enter the commands.


----------



## cutiepie (May 11, 2010)

*okay..still not working..*

Okay so I did that and it started talking about a illegal option..
i put in exit, and it came back to the same error talking about 
	
	



```
Mounting local file systems:WARNING: R/W mount of /tmp denied. filesystem is not clean - run fsck
```
 and stuff
its all like 
	
	



```
mount: /dev/adOs1e : Operation not permitted
```


```
mounting /etc/fstafilesystems failed, startup aborted
```


----------



## crsd (May 11, 2010)

Please paste/type exactly what you see after running 'fsck -y'.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2010)

And use proper formatting, please ....


----------



## cutiepie (May 11, 2010)

*so tried it again...*

I did the fsck thingy again and it was all like file systems marked clean.
YAY! Problem all better now.
thanks a dozens.


----------

